# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Apple pourrait prsenter l'iPhone 5S le 10 septembre

## Cedric Chevalier

*Apple pourrait prsenter l'iPhone 5S le 10 septembre*
*ainsi que son quivalent   low cost  l'iPhone 5c*

Les rumeurs sur le dveloppement de nouveaux produits par la firme de Cupertino vont bon train sur la toile. Celles-ci laissent entendre qu'un nouvel iPhone baptis iPhone 5S, ainsi qu'un autre destin aux petites bourses, seraient en dveloppement.


Des sources non cites se sont exprimes devant nos confrres de  All ThingsD . Elles ont annonc qu'Apple prparerait un vnement mdiatique pour le 10 septembre 2013. vnement au cours duquel la firme devrait prsenter officiellement les priphriques qui alimentent tant les rumeurs sur la toile. Cependant elles n'ont pas t prcises sur le lieu de l'vnement.

A titre rcapitulatif des rumeurs sur la toile, l'iPhone 5S aurait beaucoup de ressemblances avec son prdcesseur. Cependant, alors que la rumeur du *Wall Street Journal* annonait une taille d'cran plus large, celle de l'iPhone 5S conserverait les 4 pouces de l'iPhone 5. 

Concernant la nature de l'cran, les rumeurs laissent entendre que l'iPhone 5S arborerait l'cran IGZO du constructeur SHARP. De rputation moins gourmand en nergie, ce dernier aurait un effet bnfique sur la dure de vie des batteries. Une camra 12-13 mgapixels dote de la technologie  Dual Led Flash  serait  aussi embarque dans le smartphone.

Aussi attendus sur cet iPhone 5S, les capteurs d'empreintes digitales. Des rfrences pour cette nouvelle fonctionnalit prsente dans la bta 4 d'iOS7 ont t rvles par le dveloppeur Hamza Sood.

Ct smartphone petit budget, en plus du chssis en plastique, la taille d'cran de ce smartphone serait rduite  3,5 pouces d'aprs les rumeurs. Ce dernier embarquerait galement une camra de 5 mgapixels de rsolution et pourrait tre disponible sous plusieurs couleurs.


Par ailleurs, Apple devrait prsenter dans les jours  venir, et ce officiellement, le nouvel OSX Mavericks. 

*Sources :* *All ThingsD,* *Twitter Hamza Sood*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'Apple pourrait revenir au niveau de Samsung s'il dveloppait rellement de tels smartphones ?

----------


## Shuty

Apple et petit budget ? Ca fait tout drole d'entendre un truc pareil !  ::mouarf::

----------


## GeoTrouvePas

> Apple et petit budget ? Ca fait tout drole d'entendre un truc pareil !


a sera certainement un prix raisonnable *pour un produit Apple*....

Au vu des nombreuses fuites qui circulent sur le web, je suis surtout tonn de la faible diffrence esthtique entre les deux versions. Je m'attendais  ce qu'Apple bichonne ses clients "les plus fortuns" en leur offrant un produit qui ne se confond surtout pas avec la version low - cost.

----------


## Samuel_

Le "C" de l'Iphone 5C serait un "Cheap" ? 
J'ai cru entendre que le "C" signifiait peut-tre "Color".

----------


## Darkzinus

> Apple et petit budget ? Ca fait tout drole d'entendre un truc pareil !


En effet. Et il risque au final d'tre moins comptitif (rapport qualit/prix) que son grand frre qui est cher, mais  l'image de ses concurrents (Galaxy S4, HTC one etc ...).

----------


## kOrt3x

> Apple et petit budget ? Ca fait tout drole d'entendre un truc pareil !


Voir ce qu'ils entendent cher Apple comme "low cost".
S'ils vendent leurs iPhone 5C  bas prix, a sera des iPhones avec des options en moins.

----------


## fregolo52

> Voir ce qu'ils entendent cher Apple comme "low cost".
> S'ils vendent leurs iPhone 5C  bas prix, a sera des iPhones avec des options en moins.


A mon avis, a sera l'quivalent des mini des One ou S4. Donc pas tout  fait low cost (comme un Galaxy Ace)

Sinon, pour la date, rien d'exceptionnel, une annonce par an, en septembre (ou octobre), rien d'indit.  ::aie::

----------


## kOrt3x

> A mon avis, a sera l'quivalent des mini des One ou S4. Donc pas tout  fait low cost (comme un Galaxy Ace)
> 
> Sinon, pour la date, rien d'exceptionnel, une annonce par an, en septembre (ou octobre), rien d'indit.


Oui, effectivement, rien d'exceptionnel pour la date, car c'est tous les ans en septembre ils sortent un iPhone.

Aprs pour l'image d'Apple, il ferait mieux de faire de l'iPhone "Low Cost", le nom iPhone, avec un iPhone 4 et de faire un iPhone Pro (comme les MacBook Pro) avec un iPhone 5 nouvelle gnration.

L'image d'Apple va en prendre un cout (et les actions) s'il nous pondent un truc  2 sous.

----------


## Darkzinus

S'ils font comme le HTC one avec le HTC one mini qui a une trs belle finition et des caractristiques honntes effectivement a peut passer. Si c'est de l'quivalent au mini S4 c'est dj bien moins convaincant.

----------


## Arsene Newman

A Quoi bon sortir un Iphone chaque anne si il ressemble carrment comme deux gouttes d'eau au prcdent ? .... Apple roi du marketing

----------


## kOrt3x

> A Quoi bon sortir un Iphone chaque anne si il ressemble carrment comme deux gouttes d'eau au prcdent ? .... Apple roi du marketing


Idem chez Samsung ou autre constructeur.

----------


## Cedric Chevalier

* Apple prparerait un iPhone avec un cran de six pouces,*
*ainsi quun iPad mini avec cran Retina*

_Mise  jour du 12/08/2013_


Nous ne sommes plus qu quelques jours du *10 septembre*, date  laquelle Apple devrait prsenter les iPhone 5S et 5c qui alimentent tant les rumeurs.

Dautres sources non cites du Wall Street Journal (WSJ) rvlent que la firme de Cupertino travaillerait sur un modle diPhone avec un cran de 6 pouces. La raison voque pour expliquer cette tendance chez Apple est, daprs le WSJ, la recherche de nouveaux moteurs de croissance pour concurrencer le rival Samsung.


Les choix stratgiques de Samsung ont jusquici t payants. La firme propose une multitude de produits  ses clients (du bas de gamme au haut de gamme), ce qui na pas souvent t le cas avec Apple.

Avec le succs de son rival, Apple devrait logiquement suivre la ligne de conduite de ce dernier pour maintenir sa barque sur leau. 

Dans la mme mouvance, un nouvel iPad mini serait aussi en prparation. Ce dernier devrait tre quip dun cran Retina.

Par ailleurs, dautres images du suppos scanner dempreintes digitales de liPhone 5S ont t publies de nouveau sur Internet.


*Sources :* *Wall Street Journal,* *blog de Sonny Dickson*

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## kOrt3x

Je vois pas l'utilit d'une cran 6", a devait des phablettes et je ne vois pas Apple vendre un produit qui serait  la fois iPhone et iPad Mini.

----------


## Lyons

un iPhone avec un cran de 6 pouce ferait donc presque 7 pouces en comptant les bords, soit bien trop grand pour tre mis dans une poche de jeans (ou tout autre pantalon "normal")

Peut-tre que les sources du WSJ se sont plantes, mais si c'est bien juste les deux produits auront exactement la mme utilit, mais avec un des deux qui ne permet pas de tlphoner.

En conclusion, je pense que si Apple sort effectivement un iPhone avec un cran de 6 pouces, soit a sera un gros flop car pas pratique du tout, soit les gens n'achteront plus l'iPad mini car ils considreront que leur iPhone rempli exactement la mme fonction.

----------


## Traroth2

> un iPhone avec un cran de 6 pouce ferait donc presque 7 pouces en comptant les bords, soit bien trop grand pour tre mis dans une poche de jeans (ou tout autre pantalon "normal")
> 
> Peut-tre que les sources du WSJ se sont plantes, mais si c'est bien juste les deux produits auront exactement la mme utilit, mais avec un des deux qui ne permet pas de tlphoner.
> 
> En conclusion, je pense que si Apple sort effectivement un iPhone avec un cran de 6 pouces, soit a sera un gros flop car pas pratique du tout, soit les gens n'achteront plus l'iPad mini car ils considreront que leur iPhone rempli exactement la mme fonction.


Un "flop" comme le Galaxy Notes, quoi... C'est exactement le but d'Apple, je pense.

Cela dit, il manque encore le stylet. Mais a viendra, j'imagine.

----------


## azmar

> Le "C" de l'Iphone 5C serait un "Cheap" ? 
> J'ai cru entendre que le "C" signifiait peut-tre "Color".


Comme les GameBoy ?  ::roll:: 





Azmar

 ::dehors::

----------


## ze@rnal

Si on lit bien l'article, il est crit qu'Apple teste une multitude de taille d'cran.
Rien ne dit que cela va sortir dans les annes futures.

Si Apple arrive  faire un produit qui apporte de nouveaux usages avec un grand cran, alors on verra quelques choses, mais je suis aussi de ceux qui pense qu'un tlphone, qu'on a tout le temps dans la poche, ne doit pas tre trop gros.

----------


## cotmar

En fait Apple a bel et bien perdu a main d ct innovation et marketing, Samsung avait dj dtrn Nokia en son temps de sa place de N1.

Samsung a bien fait une phablet de 6,3" et prvoit pour trs bientt la sortie du Note 3...

Quand au suppos "flop" du Note II, j'en vois tout le temps dans la mtro et dans la rue.

Bonne soire.

Marco.

----------

